# 2.6.1-rc1-love2 aka "Ninja Kernel Of Doom"

## steel300

After much time, I have gotten everything compiling. Coming your way is 2.6.1-rc1-love2. Check the notes.txt to see what is included. Most of you should know already. PrakashKC's patch failed on the LIRC stuff, so I've left it out. I found the original LIRC stuff and that failed. So it's out for now. Everything else is up and running.

Find it all here:

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-love2

Happy Compiling

----------

## cuban

Does USB Mass Storage work? I and others are having a bitch of a time getting it to work.

```

hub 6-2.1.2:1.0: new USB device on port 3, assigned address 11

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:     

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdb: 1 512-byte hdwr sectors (0 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 0f 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host3/bus0/target0/lun0:end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 11

```

Line in question is: 

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

----------

## scoobydu

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> After much time, I have gotten everything compiling. Coming your way is 2.6.1-rc1-love2. Check the notes.txt to see what is included. Most of you should know already. PrakashKC's patch failed on the LIRC stuff, so I've left it out. I found the original LIRC stuff and that failed. So it's out for now. Everything else is up and running.
> 
> Find it all here:
> 
> http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-love2
> ...

 

Many thanks steel  :Smile: 

lirc stuff would be good, but this is great! thanks for your hard work.

@Steel: What do you think about changing the boot logos to a couple of red hearts or something  :Smile:  to signify love sources. Just like gentoo sources have the gentoo logos instead of the tux's (Nothing against the tux's that is).

----------

## steel300

USB mass storage works fine on my laptop. I'm not sure how you have everything configured, but I know that it does work.

----------

## scoobydu

Works here .. although that doesn't help you much .. it looks like a card reader? I guess you have multiple luns selected in the kernel?

----------

## cuban

Not sure. I have more than one card reader here and none of them work.

----------

## Wedge_

I got an error from the packet writing stuff, one "." hadn't been changed to a "->", on line 1876.

----------

## scoobydu

 *cuban wrote:*   

> Not sure. I have more than one card reader here and none of them work.

 

I assume that means it is a card reader you are trying to get working.

You will need this enabled if the reader supports multple card types.

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

Oh, and make sure you don't try and mount the card at boot. As if there is no card inserted, you will get an error. You can have the entry in fstab, but not as auto.

----------

## Wedge_

Looks like Reiser4 is still a no-go  :Sad:  I can copy files onto a partition alright, but then if I try to do anything else with it afterwards, this happens.

----------

## neenee

getting it now, compiling it soon after.

*update* it works fine. thanks steel300  :Wink: 

(and others who helped gather and test)Last edited by neenee on Sun Jan 04, 2004 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cuban

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

>  *cuban wrote:*   Not sure. I have more than one card reader here and none of them work. 
> 
> I assume that means it is a card reader you are trying to get working.
> 
> You will need this enabled if the reader supports multple card types.
> ...

 

Recompiled with that option. Still made no difference, although it now sees all the readers on my 7-in-1 reader (thanks!). I still get the " unable to read partition table" message.

----------

## scoobydu

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> I got an error from the packet writing stuff, one "." hadn't been changed to a "->", on line 1876.

 

Thx, that tweak works a treat.

Never tried this packet writing on linux  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

I can't believe I forgot to change that. Oh well, it's updated in the patch now. Good eye Wedge_!

Hapy Compiling

----------

## charlieg

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> I got an error from the packet writing stuff, one "." hadn't been changed to a "->", on line 1876.

 

Um... where?  Or do we have to try and get the error to find out.  :Wink: 

----------

## scoobydu

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*   I got an error from the packet writing stuff, one "." hadn't been changed to a "->", on line 1876. 
> 
> Um... where?  Or do we have to try and get the error to find out. 

 

/drivers/block/pktcdvd.c  :Wink: 

damn, vmware borks with this version ....   :Shocked: 

----------

## jaingaurav

did you try using the script in:

http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update43.tar.gz

----------

## Moloch

I'm installing right now. Just bought a Western Digital 120GB 8MB cache for 59.99 at Office Max, well I gotta send in the rebates. I'm amazed how easy it is to replace a system drive just by copying files and updating the MBR.

Can't wait to compile and test out the new kernel with this awesome drive.

----------

## OneOfOne

keep up the good work bro.  :Smile: 

peace

----------

## Wedge_

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*   I got an error from the packet writing stuff, one "." hadn't been changed to a "->", on line 1876. 
> 
> Um... where? Or do we have to try and get the error to find out. 

 

Heh, sorry about that, I guess I should've mentioned the filename  :Smile: 

----------

## fschneider

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> damn, vmware borks with this version ....  

 

I have it working after I have changed the line 640 in linux/hostif.c in the archive vmmon.tar to

   first = do_mmap_pgoff(current->mm, file, va, origsize,

(added "current->mm,").

Then I retarred the archive an put it back to where the installed tar belongs to. After that the configure script works.

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

 *fschneider wrote:*   

>  *scoobydu wrote:*   damn, vmware borks with this version ....   
> 
> I have it working after I have changed the line 640 in linux/hostif.c in the archive vmmon.tar to
> 
>    first = do_mmap_pgoff(current->mm, file, va, origsize,
> ...

 

This is due to the reiser4 patches.. You could also just back these out.

----------

## MrDooM

Can anybody explain me, how to compile the kernel with bootsplash support?

I wrote in the last love-thread, that my kernel stopped compiling because of a bootsplash errror. I followed the tip (i hope i understand it correctly), that i must add some lines in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/fb.h.

I did this, but i had the same result, my kernel didn't compile till end.

Now i want to know, what i exactly must do to get my kernel running with bootsplash. I read the last thread i think round about 100 times   :Rolling Eyes:  but i dont know, what i did wrong. 

Maybe I understood something wrong, because my english knowledge is not the best, and my linux too.

Thx for all

MrDooM

----------

## motaboy

2.6.1-rc1-mm2 is out  :Smile: 

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0401.0/0886.html

----------

## Wedge_

MrDooM: the bootsplash problems should be fixed in this release, just select it in the kernel config and it should compile without any problems.

----------

## MrDooM

ah ok, tried it and work very well, thx   :Laughing: 

----------

## scoobydu

 *fschneider wrote:*   

>  *scoobydu wrote:*   damn, vmware borks with this version ....   
> 
> I have it working after I have changed the line 640 in linux/hostif.c in the archive vmmon.tar to
> 
>    first = do_mmap_pgoff(current->mm, file, va, origsize,
> ...

 

Thanks for the information on a fix. Ill give it a try, when Im off this windows machine!  :Smile: 

Well, Ive tried the latest vmware-any-any-update47.tar.gz, but it didnt work.

scooby

----------

## Dinini

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.1-rc1/2.6.1-rc1-mm2

"Many new fixes, all over the place."

And one known build error, message with fix copied below.

 *Andrew Morton wrote:*   

> Dax Kelson <dax@gurulabs.com> wrote:
> 
> >
> 
> > 
> ...

 

----------

## Jazz

hey i tried this new version.. working flawlessley ! yeehoo..

i even got reiserfs4 compiled in... now how do i start working with it ??

I mean, now that i got its patch in the kernel.. what more things do i require to get it started ?

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## ProtectionFault

@steel300: great work man...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wedge_

jassi: to try it out, you need to install libaal + reiser4progs. I updated the ebuilds from BMG.net to the latest versions - download this file and extract it into your portage overlay directory, then do 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge reiser4progs
```

Assuming that worked (it's quite possible I screwed up somewhere  :Smile: ), use "mkfs.reiser4" on a free partition to create the Reiser4 filesystem. You can create an entry for it in /etc/fstab in the usual way, using "reiser4" for the filesystem type. After that, mount it up, start copying some files, and see what happens. It doesn't work very well for me (see my post near the start of the thread).

Remember: it's very likely to break, so don't try to store anything critical on it   :Wink: 

----------

## Jazz

Chee thanks .... i'll try it and let you know !

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## teilo

For the Radeon crowd, which has been having wierd non-drawn-object-erasiness DRM issues in the latest few mm sources (believe me, if you have the problem, the above description will make perfect sense to you), I managed to fix the problem, by backing out the radeon drm patch below:

```
diff -Nru vanilla-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c love-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c

--- vanilla-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c   2003-12-17 20:58:18.000000000 -0600

+++ love-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c   2004-01-04 12:07:22.000000000 -0600

@@ -1071,13 +1071,6 @@

    dev_priv->depth_offset   = init->depth_offset;

    dev_priv->depth_pitch   = init->depth_pitch;

 

-   dev_priv->front_pitch_offset = (((dev_priv->front_pitch/64) << 22) |

-               (dev_priv->front_offset >> 10));

-   dev_priv->back_pitch_offset = (((dev_priv->back_pitch/64) << 22) |

-                   (dev_priv->back_offset >> 10));

-   dev_priv->depth_pitch_offset = (((dev_priv->depth_pitch/64) << 22) |

-               (dev_priv->depth_offset >> 10));

-

    /* Hardware state for depth clears.  Remove this if/when we no

     * longer clear the depth buffer with a 3D rectangle.  Hard-code

     * all values to prevent unwanted 3D state from slipping through

diff -Nru vanilla-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_drv.h love-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_drv.h

--- vanilla-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_drv.h   2003-12-17 20:58:50.000000000 -0600

+++ love-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_drv.h   2004-01-04 12:07:22.000000000 -0600

@@ -125,6 +125,7 @@

 

    drm_radeon_depth_clear_t depth_clear;

    

+   unsigned long fb_base;

    unsigned long fb_offset;

    unsigned long mmio_offset;

    unsigned long ring_offset;

@@ -146,7 +147,6 @@

    /* SW interrupt */

       wait_queue_head_t swi_queue;

       atomic_t swi_emitted;

-

 } drm_radeon_private_t;

 

 typedef struct drm_radeon_buf_priv {

diff -Nru vanilla-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_state.c love-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_state.c

--- vanilla-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_state.c   2003-12-17 20:59:26.000000000 -0600

+++ love-kernel/linux-2.6.0/drivers/char/drm/radeon_state.c   2004-01-04 12:07:22.000000000 -0600

@@ -153,7 +153,7 @@

       OUT_RING( CP_PACKET0( RADEON_PP_TXFILTER_0, 5 ) );

       OUT_RING( tex[0].pp_txfilter );

       OUT_RING( tex[0].pp_txformat );

-      OUT_RING( tex[0].pp_txoffset );

+      OUT_RING( tex[0].pp_txoffset + dev_priv->fb_base);

       OUT_RING( tex[0].pp_txcblend );

       OUT_RING( tex[0].pp_txablend );

       OUT_RING( tex[0].pp_tfactor );

@@ -167,7 +167,7 @@

       OUT_RING( CP_PACKET0( RADEON_PP_TXFILTER_1, 5 ) );

       OUT_RING( tex[1].pp_txfilter );

       OUT_RING( tex[1].pp_txformat );

-      OUT_RING( tex[1].pp_txoffset );

+      OUT_RING( tex[1].pp_txoffset + dev_priv->fb_base);

       OUT_RING( tex[1].pp_txcblend );

       OUT_RING( tex[1].pp_txablend );

       OUT_RING( tex[1].pp_tfactor );

@@ -181,7 +181,7 @@

       OUT_RING( CP_PACKET0( RADEON_PP_TXFILTER_2, 5 ) );

       OUT_RING( tex[2].pp_txfilter );

       OUT_RING( tex[2].pp_txformat );

-      OUT_RING( tex[2].pp_txoffset );

+      OUT_RING( tex[2].pp_txoffset + dev_priv->fb_base);

       OUT_RING( tex[2].pp_txcblend );

       OUT_RING( tex[2].pp_txablend );

       OUT_RING( tex[2].pp_tfactor );

@@ -1178,7 +1178,7 @@

               RADEON_GMC_CLR_CMP_CNTL_DIS |

               RADEON_GMC_WR_MSK_DIS);

       

-      buffer[2] = (tex->pitch << 22) | (tex->offset >> 10);

+      buffer[2] = (tex->pitch << 22) | ((tex->offset + dev_priv->fb_base) >> 10);

       buffer[3] = 0xffffffff;

       buffer[4] = 0xffffffff;

       buffer[5] = (image->y << 16) | image->x;

```

----------

## scoobydu

 *fschneider wrote:*   

>  *scoobydu wrote:*   damn, vmware borks with this version ....   
> 
> I have it working after I have changed the line 640 in linux/hostif.c in the archive vmmon.tar to
> 
>    first = do_mmap_pgoff(current->mm, file, va, origsize,
> ...

 

Thanks.

Works a treat.

----------

